# Trampoline training questions



## Kevin137 (May 5, 2013)

It all depends, we have a 12 foot round one here, but use a rectangle school type trampoline for training with the snowboard school...

We also use Bounce Boards for training at the snowboard school, but for weight and size, we have a board with pipe lagging around the edge which is tapped on, that helps with the weight etc and awareness of size....

Google is your friend in terms of asking questions, and seeing what is available...


----------

